# haircut



## Luke (Mar 30, 2004)

i just planted some *dwarf hairgrass*.....it came with little brown buds on the ends of each stalk...should i trim the grass after planting and if so how much should i trim.....?.....also i planted them in large bunches....should i spread it out or just let it do it on its own.....? havent keep hairgrass before, so any care advice would help....

40gal
90 watts of flour. 30w for 12hr., 90 for 10 hrs.
co2- working out the dosage, starting low


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

I don't mean to steal your thread. I just planted some myself. Read to give a haircut and plant in small bunches. Is this in the right direction?

Image Here


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

The brown buds are from the emerse growth. People cut hairgrass to get it to grow faster, but I have always just planted it and let it do its thing.


----------



## Hanzo (Mar 9, 2004)

Gave mine a really good haircut last night. Did this a cople of times. It grows to tall every now and then, so I cut it back down. Only last a week, but still :roll:


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

The first time I planted dwarf hairgrass I didn't trim it down and it spread slowly. The second time I set up a tank with dwarf hairgrass, I trimmed it down and it spread out laterally much faster. Neither of these times did I have the flowers on the tips of the plants. 

I also have planted some giant hairgrass without trimming and watched it grow slowly. I planted some more and trimmed off the flowers this time and it is spreading much faster. 

YMMV


----------

